# Секвестированная грыжа C6-C7, операция или можно лечить?



## Marka (20 Сен 2014)

Здравствуйте, 9 сент сделала МРТ, остеохондроз c2-c7. Задняя с летализацией влево Секвестированная грыжа диска с6-с7 с компрессией спинного мозга. Задняя с латерализацией влево протрузия с5-с6. Спондилез. Нарушение статики позвоночного столба . Врачи отправляют на операцию. С заменой на имплант M6 сразу двух дисков. Это правильно? Болит левая рука, постоянно, и шея. Скачет давление.


----------



## Marka (21 Сен 2014)

Добавила снимки МРТ. Лечение невролог назначил, в физиотерапии отказали из-за секвестированной грыжи. Сплю на ортопедической подушке, ношу воротник Шанца (помогает снять нагрузку), в нем намного легче чем без него. Была от трех нейрохирургов. Все направляют на операцию. Предварительно оперировать будут в октябре, но сначала надо приобрести имплант М6 (их решили установить сразу два на С5-С6 и С6-С7). Дайте пожалуйста совет, правильно ли действуют нейрохирурги и действительно мне не избежать операции? Кратко о себе: возраст 36 лет, рост 172, вес 80 кг, работа за компьютером.

На данный момент на больничном. Боли сохраняются, добавились головокружение и давление. Ночью сплю плохо немеет левая рука, затекает шея. На ортопедической подушке стало чуть легче (сплю 4 дня).


----------



## dr.dreval (21 Сен 2014)

Показания к операции есть,относительно выбора доступа и возможной постановки имплантов: грыжа латеральная,несмотря на выпрямление лордоза ее можно убрать с эндоскопической ассистенцией из заднего доступа,без постановки импланта (мнения хирургов могут быть различны).


----------



## Marka (21 Сен 2014)

dr.dreval написал(а):


> Показания к операции есть,относительно выбора доступа и возможной постановки имплантов: грыжа латеральная,несмотря на выпрямление лордоза ее можно убрать с эндоскопической ассистенцией из заднего доступа,без постановки импланта (мнения хирургов могут быть различны).


Спасибо, за ответ, мне говорили что способ такой есть, но сказали он более травмотичный. Это так? А как вы считаете, если впереди делать, это безопаснее, и еще меня интересует период заживания? И если имплант М6 С, их можно два рядом ставить на С6-7, и на C5-6? И имеет ли смысл делать два сразу, или может лучше все же один. И как при этом будет идти нагрузка на диски которые рядом, и на диск с протрузией.

Скажите еще пожалуйста, где проводятся операции, которые вы описали без импланта???


----------



## dr.dreval (21 Сен 2014)

М6 не желательно устанавливать при секвестрации (должна быть сохранена задняя продольная связка),второй уровень изменен и поэтому хирурги решили его оперировать профилактически.
Задний доступ менее травматичен, но при опыте,ни один из доступов не составляет опасности и сложности.


----------



## Marka (21 Сен 2014)

dr.dreval написал(а):


> М6 не желательно устанавливать при секвестрации (должна быть сохранена задняя продольная связка),второй уровень изменен и поэтому хирурги решили его оперировать профилактически.
> Задний доступ менее травматичен, но при опыте,ни один из доступов не составляет опасности и сложности.


Спасибо за ответ, а как же так, была в Мониках и в военном госпитале, и все мне твердили про операцию с имлантом М6. В Моники уже есть направление на операцию. Как они сказали нужно только приобрести М6. Куда можно еще обратится за консультацией?

А вообще без операции на данном этапе можно обойтись, или все таки мне ее не избежать?


----------



## dr.dreval (21 Сен 2014)

Я не твержу, говорю, что есть альтернативные способы хирургического лечения (с учетом локализации и жалоб).
Выбор за вами, в Мониках хорошие хирурги, они видели Вас, у них больше информации.
Я не вижу необходимости в таком объеме операции.


----------



## AIR (21 Сен 2014)

> А вообще без операции на данном этапе можно обойтись, или все таки мне ее не избежать?


Если нейрохирурги не настаивают на срочной операции, то можно попробовать и полечиться консервативно.. Учитывая длительные статические нагрузки на мышцы шеи (работа за компьютером), течение заболевания (присоединилось повышение А/Д и головокружени, легчени при ношении воротника Шанса), данные рентгенографии (сколиоз, выпрямление лордоза) имеется выраженный мышечный гипертонус, который может вносить свою (и весьма существенную) лепту в симптоматику...  Показана мягкотканевая мануальная терапия, буквально "кончиками пальцев" и достаточно осторожно... Даже при необходимости операции курс облегчит восстановление после операции...


----------



## Marka (22 Сен 2014)

dr.dreval написал(а):


> Я не твержу,говорю что есть альтернативные способы хирургического лечения (с учетом локализации и жалоб).
> Выбор за вами,в Мониках хорошие хирурги,они видели вас,у них больше информации.
> Я не вижу необходимости в таком объеме операции.


Спасибо вам большое за ответ, буду еще консультироваться. Ваша мнение мне нравится, меня саму смущают импланты ( даже в большей степени не из-за цены). Жалко шейку.


AIR написал(а):


> Если нейрохирурги не настаивают на срочной операции, то можно попробовать и полечиться консервативно.. Учитывая длительные статические нагрузки на мышцы шеи (работа за компьютером), течение заболевания (присоединилось повышение А/Д и головокружени, легчени при ношении воротника Шанса), данные рентгенографии (сколиоз, выпрямление лордоза) имеется выраженный мышечный гипертонус, который может вносить свою (и весьма существенную) лепту в симптоматику...  Показана мягкотканевая мануальная терапия, буквально "кончиками пальцев" и достаточно осторожно... Даже при необходимости операции курс облегчит восстановление после операции...


Спасибо за ответ, операция плановая, рекомендовали не затягивать более чем на два месяца. Да я сама уже измучилась, в последнее время на больничном (а на работе ждут, отчетность) и по дому ничего не могу делать, голова кружится, давление скачет, нагибаться больно, рука ноет.



AIR написал(а):


> Если нейрохирурги не настаивают на срочной операции, то можно попробовать и полечиться консервативно.. Учитывая длительные статические нагрузки на мышцы шеи (работа за компьютером), течение заболевания (присоединилось повышение А/Д и головокружени, легчени при ношении воротника Шанса), данные рентгенографии (сколиоз, выпрямление лордоза) имеется выраженный мышечный гипертонус, который может вносить свою (и весьма существенную) лепту в симптоматику...  Показана мягкотканевая мануальная терапия, буквально "кончиками пальцев" и достаточно осторожно... Даже при необходимости операции курс облегчит восстановление после операции...


Подскажите еще пожалуйста в какие центры можно обратится по поводу мануальной терапии.


----------



## La murr (22 Сен 2014)

*Marka*, врачи-консультанты форума,  работающие с пациентами в Москве - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/members/8/
https://www.medhouse.ru/members/259/
https://www.medhouse.ru/members/455/


----------



## Marka (22 Сен 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> *Marka*, врачи-консультанты форума,  работающие с пациентами в Москве -
> https://www.medhouse.ru/members/8/
> https://www.medhouse.ru/members/259/
> https://www.medhouse.ru/members/455/


Спасибо!


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (22 Сен 2014)

Marka написал(а):


> Врачи отправляют на операцию.


Скорее да, чем нет. Но все же я бы внял советам доктора  *AIR*, и попробовал бы полечиться.


----------



## Marka (22 Сен 2014)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Скорее да, чем нет. Но все же я бы внял советам доктора  *AIR*, и попробовал бы полечиться.


Спасибо.


----------



## Marka (24 Сен 2014)

dr.dreval написал(а):


> Показания к операции есть,относительно выбора доступа и возможной постановки имплантов: грыжа латеральная,несмотря на выпрямление лордоза ее можно убрать с эндоскопической ассистенцией из заднего доступа,без постановки импланта (мнения хирургов могут быть различны).


Подскажите пожалуйста, после эндоскопического способа удаления грыжи, на этом же месте не появится новая грыжа?


----------



## La murr (25 Сен 2014)

Marka написал(а):


> Подскажите пожалуйста, после эндоскопического способа удаления грыжи, на этом же месте не появится новая грыжа?


Многое зависит от Вашего поведения. Рекомендации по соблюдению ортопедического режима соблюдать несложно. А результат будет Вас радовать.


----------



## dr.dreval (26 Сен 2014)

Marka написал(а):


> Подскажите пожалуйста, после эндоскопического способа удаления грыжи, на этом же месте не появится новая грыжа?


Как правило рецидивов при шейных грыжах не бывает, связано это с тем что межпозвонковый диск удаляется полностью и замещается имплантом. Аналогичная ситуация и с задним доступом, но без установки импланта, перспектива после "безимплантационных" операций лучше (М6 динамический имплант, он в категорию ригидных не входит, т.е. он между без и с).


----------



## Marka (26 Сен 2014)

dr.dreval написал(а):


> Как правило рецидивов при шейных грыжах не бывает, связано это с тем что межпозвонковый диск удаляется полностью и замещается имплантом. Аналогичная ситуация и с задним доступом, но без установки импланта, перспектива после "безимплантационных" операций лучше (М6 динамический имплант, он в категорию ригидных не входит, т.е. он между без и с).


Спасибо! Подскажите пожалуйста, а при секвестированной грыже какие еще возможны операции?

Я извиняюсь, но вопросов у меня с каждым разом все больше, то есть если я правильно поняла, при моей грыжи мне нужно в любом случае удалять межпозвонковый диск, потому что он деформирован? А это место обрабатывается лазером при эндоскопическим методом удаления? И еще вопрос а как лучше поступить с протрузией которая рядом, убирать или не трогать? Спайки после операции будут?


----------



## Marka (28 Сен 2014)

Была на приеме у нейрохирурга, предложили провести холодно плазменную нуклеопластику сразу на два диска, положит. Результат на с5-с6 обещают 80%, а на с6-с7 50%. Почитала, но есть большие сомнения, так как везде пишут противопоказания при секвестированной грыже. Сказали если в течении 1.5 - 2 мес наблюдения улучшения не будет, тогда с6-c7 удалить с постановкой м6 или кейджа.


----------



## dr.dreval (29 Сен 2014)

Marka написал(а):


> Спасибо! Подскажите пожалуйста, а при секвестированной грыже какие еще возможны операции?


Все операции заключаются в выполнении декомпрессии, если опороспособность нарушена, то необходима стабилизация. Принцип один, подходы разные.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (2 Окт 2014)

Marka написал(а):


> Была на приеме у нейрохирурга, предложили провести холодно плазменную нуклеопластику сразу на два диска, положит. Результат на с5-с6 обещают 80%, а на с6-с7 50%. Почитала, но есть большие сомнения, так как везде пишут противопоказания при секвестированной грыже. Сказали если в течении 1.5 - 2 мес наблюдения улучшения не будет, тогда с6-c7 удалить с постановкой м6 или кейджа.


Я бы не рекомендовал. Нужно проводить декомпрессию, "нуклеопластика" (специально пишу в кавычках, потому что термин ничего общего не имеет с реальностью) не обеспечит ее полноценно. Насчет того оперировать или нет - поскольку время у Вас все равно есть в запасе, насколько я понял, вот оно и покажет. Если улучшение не будет, нужно оперировать. Если станет легче - нет.


----------



## Lari (2 Окт 2014)

Marka написал(а):


> Спасибо! Подскажите пожалуйста,


*Обратите внимание на сообщения Уважаемых Докторов АИР и Леонида Михайловича- пробуйте лечиться у Докторов форума в Москве*


----------



## Marka (3 Окт 2014)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Я бы не рекомендовал. Нужно проводить декомпрессию, "нуклеопластика" (специально пишу в кавычках, потому что термин ничего общего не имеет с реальностью) не обеспечит ее полноценно. Насчет того оперировать или нет - поскольку время у Вас все равно есть в запасе, насколько я понял, вот оно и покажет. Если улучшение не будет, нужно оперировать. Если станет легче - нет.


 спасибо за ответ


----------



## Marka (29 Окт 2014)

Я все таки после курса лечения, уколами, таблетками и капельницами легла в больницу на операцию. После капельниц стало чуть легче, но боль все равно остается. Постоянная тяжесть с шеи, поднывает рука. Чуть побольше нагрузки и боль возвращается. За компьютером в основном только в ошейнике. Иначе тяжко. Но ночью стала спать лучше. Хотя бы можно крутится на разные бока, а не только на спине спать.


----------



## dr.dreval (30 Окт 2014)

*Marka*, два М6?


----------



## Marka (30 Окт 2014)

dr.dreval написал(а):


> *Marka*, два М6?


Врач сказал два будет менять, так второй диск тоже деформирован, если менять только один на второй пойдет нагрузка больше, что в дальнейшем приведет к такой же нехорошей грыже.

Конечно очень переживаю. Надеюсь что все пройдет хорошо, и боль окончательно уйдет. И вернусь к нормальному образу жизни. Уже три месяца, с переменными успехами, не было не дня чтобы ничего не болело и на тянуло.


----------



## Marka (1 Ноя 2014)

Прооперировалась вчера. Сегодня встала.


----------



## La murr (2 Ноя 2014)

*Marka*, посмотрите рекомендации по правильному поведению после операции - 
http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/
А в этих темах те, кто перенёс операцию, делятся опытом восстановления - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/5913/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/9188/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/17925/
Выздоравливайте!


----------



## Marka (2 Ноя 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> *Marka*, посмотрите рекомендации по правильному поведению после операции -
> http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/
> А в этих темах те, кто перенёс операцию, делятся опытом восстановления -
> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/5913/
> ...



Спасибо! Весьма актуально! Чувствую себя не плохо. Температура вчера с обеда держалась 37.1 до 37.6. А сегодня 
37.2. Только почему то позвоночник болит от грудины до поясницы. Оперировали шею. Прошлась по коридору. Больше конечно стараюсь лежать, потом сидеть . Рука к радости болевшая 2 мес не болит .


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (12 Ноя 2014)

Marka написал(а):


> Спасибо! Весьма актуально! Чувствую себя не плохо. Температура вчера с обеда держалась 37.1 до 37.6. А сегодня
> 37.2. Только почему то позвоночник болит от грудины до поясницы. Оперировали шею. Прошлась по коридору. Больше конечно стараюсь лежать, потом сидеть. Рука к радости болевшая 2 мес не болит .


Хорошо, значит декомпрессия удалась. Все остальное придет в норму.


----------



## Marka (12 Ноя 2014)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Хорошо, значит декомпрессия удалась. Все остальное придет в норму.


Спасибо, вчера выписали. Сейчас дома на больничном. Конечно устаю очень быстро, пока от врача доехала домой все разболелось, и шея, и рука и голова. Но стоит просто лечь и полежать немного, становится легче. Наверное еще нужно время чтобы восстановится. Не зря сказали восстановительный период 1 мес после операции. Еще будут делать контрольный снимок.


----------



## La murr (12 Ноя 2014)

Marka написал(а):


> Не зря сказали восстановительный период 1 мес после операции. Еще будут делать контрольный снимок.


Один месяц - не срок. 
Контрольный снимок, как правило, через полгода, при отсутствии жалоб.
Выздоравливайте!


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (19 Ноя 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> Один месяц - не срок.
> Контрольный снимок, как правило, через полгода, при отсутствии жалоб.
> Выздоравливайте!


В шее процессы происходят быстрее. Блок формируется за два месяца. Полгода - это для поясницы.


----------



## Marka (17 Дек 2014)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> В шее процессы происходят быстрее. Блок формируется за два месяца. Полгода - это для поясницы.


Контрольный снимок сделали через месяц после операции. Вроде бы все хорошо. Разрешили снимать ошейник. Пока еще на больничном. Самочувствие улучшается. Утром вообще ничего на болит. К вечеру чувствую усталость и немного тянет шею. Полежишь проходит.


----------



## katerinka15 (25 Авг 2015)

Марка, как вы сейчас себя чувствуете. Как долго восстанавливались? Мне тоже установили такие импланты, но мое состояние через месяц ухудшилось! Напишите, пож, как у вас.


----------

